# Perte mémoire Safari



## ELRITON (24 Novembre 2014)

Sousainement mon Safari ne mémorise plus mes visites dans l'historique et pire... mes identifiants et mots de passe ne sont plus opérationnels quand j'arrive sur un site habituel dont ses identifiants apparaissent pourtant dans réglages/safari/mots de passe et remplissage auto. Suis sous iOs 7.
Une id&#279;e ?
Merci


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Novembre 2014)

Pareil pour moi sous iOS 8.1.1. 
C'est assez gonflant. 
Mais bon, ça fait travailler la mémoire 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------



## adixya (26 Novembre 2014)

C'est peut être le trousseau iCloud qui est désactivé?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Décembre 2014)

Le mode privé ne serait pas active par hasard?


----------

